# Newbie - surprised !!!



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow&#8230;.surprised !!!









I'd used up the beans from HD that came with my grinder, and I'm now just getting rid of the coffee beans that were in the cupboard - some Taylors beans bought in the supermarket by mistake (thought they were pre-ground for my French press&#8230, anyway !!!, what a difference !!

They need a lot of fine grind adjustment on my MC 2, and they taste lame compared to the HD free beans ! They even smell a bit lame when my grinder kicks them out of the shoot !

Can't wait for them to be gone so I can crack on with my beans from Rave patiently waiting for me in my garage


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Your grinding finer to compensate for their lack of freshness ..........


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I would write off the Taylors beans and get on to the Rave beans, assuming that they've had time to rest


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm thinking of grinding what I have left just to use in my French Press for 'don't care' coffee's, and yer....getting on with the Rave beans. I've had them for nearly ready I guess....they were roasted on the 13th so that's 7 days. Am I best waiting 10 days though ???


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Id take 7 day roasted over the old beans every day of the week


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Yip.....Have to agree with you on that


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

7 days is plenty, Rave beans taste pretty good 2 days after (although that should be avoided, but needs must)


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Notice what they're like after 7 days then remember as you savour an almost different bean after 10 days. It really surprised me.

Ian


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Eyedee said:


> Notice what they're like after 7 days then remember as you savour an almost different bean after 10 days. It really surprised me.
> 
> Ian


Will do!! It'll make an interesting experiment... I'm already thinking of getting and keeping a note book (sorry if that is sounding a bit anel!! Lol )

How long do the beans last???? I'm conscious that I have 2x 1kg bags resting in the garage from RAVE with the same roast date....

Bri &#8230;


----------



## EdinburghKyle (Nov 12, 2013)

omegabri said:


> I'm thinking of grinding what I have left just to use in my French Press for 'don't care' coffee's


I remember saying something similar re: an old bag of beans but once you've started using great coffee, you'll find that you do care, all the time


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> 7 days is plenty, Rave beans taste pretty good 2 days after (although that should be avoided, but needs must)


Yes I think they'll be fine too at 7 days. I've used beans 6-7 weeks old and haven't noticed a massive difference.

I got though a kilo in just over a week when I first started out trying to get the shot right. ....with a Porlex I might add


----------

